# Adaptateur ADB-USB ???



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2000)

salut,

 Je cherche à connecter une souris optique USB (car cela n'existe pas apparement en ADB)derrière un clavier ADB via un adaptateur ADB-USB (prix 390 FHT). Le vendeur de cet adapatateur n'arrive pas à me dire si cela fonctionne. Avez vous des infos sur cela.
 Merci

PS: Même combat pour adapter imprimante USB sur port ADB, c'est pour une application particulière ou je ne peux pas upgrader l'OS en 8.6 qui lui supporte l' USB


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2000)

le mieux dans ton cas est de placer une carte PCI avec ports USB dans ta machine....(autour de 350FF) et ce seras plus rentable que plusieurs adaptateurs qui au total additioné te reviendras plus cher etc....
quand à ne pas upgrader en 8.6....j'espère que tu as au moins le 8.5.1 pour le port USB aux quel tu pourrais ajouter les drivers spécifiques à la carte USB...car j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas supporté en dessous du 8.6....
et dans le cas des adaptateurs....je pense que cela ne fonctionneras pas sans un  sytème comportant toutes extensions nécéssaires à la gestion de l'USB...comme la carte
vas voir un revendeur Apple qui te donneras plus d'indications.


------------------
A+
Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Fogi (26 Novembre 2000)

Gribouille a raison, une carte PCI USB est le meilleure solution, mais il te faudra l'extention "USB Adapter card support" et surtout : OS 8.6...
Es-tu sur de ne pouvoir mettre à jour ton appli ?

___A+


----------



## ficelle (26 Novembre 2000)

ben oui... l'adaptateur usb/adb n'a jammais eté une interface usb à connecter à n'importe quel mac adb (ce serait le pied pour tout possesseur de 8100 et consorts), mais un boitier capable de supporter les vieux peripheriques adb sur les mac recents...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2000)

Merci pour vos réponses,

 Mais mon problème n'es pas si simple. Je vais developper.
 J'ai une config Mac G4 avec clavier dedié ADB déporté de 15 mètres. Il est câblé grace à un connecteur USB-ADB avec 15 m de câble, cela marche trés bien. Seulement je ne peux mettre qu'une souris ADB derrière. Comme je veux mettre une souris optique et que je n'en trouve pas en ADB, j'en suis là.
 Je précise que c'est un eapplication professionnelle, cela explique les contraintes de clavier ADB et déporté.
 Autre souci j'ai deux G3 auquel je voudrais mettre une imprimante sans pouvoir upgrader en 8.6 (port USB) toujours pour des contraintes spécifiques. Donc j'en suis à vouloir relier un périphérique USB via un port ADB, les connecteurs ADB/USB existent mais je ne sais pas si cela marche.
 En espérant que je ne vous ais pas trop gonflé avec mes explications.
 A +


 Je cherche à connecter derrière un clavier ADB une souris optique USB. Ma 1ère config est la suivante : MAC G4


----------



## elav67 (8 Décembre 2000)

Salut Yose,

Ben voilà  : je possède une Intellimouse Microsoft (!!!) sur un G3/233 au boulot avec une carte USB Keyspan (700 F TTC) et une Belkin chez moi (350 F TTC). J'ai essayé un adaptateur USB-ADB (eMate de Griffin thechnologies) et ça marche mais tout USB qui se respecte demande l'OS 8.6 minimum, voire 9.0. Essaye tout de même avec l'OS 8.5.1 en rajoutant les fichiers USB avec "USB Card Support 1.4.1.smi" que tu trouvera chez Apple, Macupdate.com ou cnet.download.com. je pense que tu a une chance de réussir à faire fonctionner tes applis. 
Bon courage et tiens moi au courant.
Salut

------------------
Manu


----------

